# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Montego Bay Message Board >  its Official

## Delta

My Christmas holiday will be spent in MoBay. My son's dad did not want to be in Negril as he said he wanted a getaway as well. So what to do family related,  our son will be 5 by then, and available over Christmas break? Could i get to the grocery store Christmas Eve? What activities or events are happening and what exactly is boxing day?

----------


## chigirl

Hey Delta just happened to be over here. Christmas eve and Christmas local business will probably be closed you're best bet is early Christmas eve.  Boxing Day was the day the "servants" received their gifts and celebrated Christmas since you had to serve Christmas day and is observed in many British influenced countries.  Have a great holiday trip. (I used to think it had something to do with actual fighting lol)

----------


## JitterBug

is the hotel picked out? . . . i spent hours choosing just for one night . . . . not familiar with mo bay . . .

----------

